# Huchins Speed file and Hookit sanding aids



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

This looks like a smart and simple hand tool that can't go wrong, especially when the power goes out! Light a candle and you're still in business.

We recently suffered a 3 day power outage from a horrendous storm and although there's a window in the basement it's a bit dark and the power tools can only cause bruises & cuts while you bang into them. We do have hand tools but didn't want to get hot & sweaty without a means of cooling down during a 95F+ degree heatwave, but tools like this would work well in cooler weather.


----------

